

Mark Suster's Blog Gets Hacked - MediaSquirrel
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/
If you go to Mark Suster's blog "Both Sides of the Table" (http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/) this morning, you'll notice that it redirects to http://www.automobili.autentik.net/, what appears to be a Russian or Polish used car sales site.<p>Hmm. Wonder what they're trying to say...
======
mvandemar
Yep, sure as hell is. He's hosting at Rackspace Cloud based on his DNS
servers:

<http://whois.domaintools.com/bothsidesofthetable.com>

They have a rather large security issue at the moment, he is simply one of
many:

[http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.com/2010/06/14/rackspace-
ha...](http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.com/2010/06/14/rackspace-hacked-
clients-check-your-databases-wordpress-wp_optimize-backdoor-in-wp_options-
table/)

